# Wikipediaeintrag XML-Export..



## fl_ex (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein Problem und kriegs alleine irgendwie nicht hin...
Ich Möchte von Wikipedia per XML-Export einträge rausziehen...
Das ich einen vollständigen Namen eingeben und er mir dann z.B von dem Film den Handlunspart kopiert und in einen String schreibt, der dann später angezeigt werden kann...

Habe schon einiges probiert...die XML-Datei Manuell herunterladen und auslesen ist kein Problem...
Nun möchte ich das aber automatisiert haben..(Entwickler sind ja faul hab ich gehört^^) 

Bekomme es aber nicht hin... Jemand vllt eine Idee? Oder vielleicht schonmal gemacht?


```
public static void cheqqURL() throws MalformedURLException {

		String urlString = "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Export/Beastly";
		URL url = new URL(urlString);

		URLConnection conn = null;
		DataInputStream data = null;
		String line = null;
		StringBuffer buf = new StringBuffer();

		try {
			conn = url.openConnection();
			conn.connect();

			System.out.println("Connection opened...");

			data = new DataInputStream(new BufferedInputStream(
					conn.getInputStream()));

			System.out.println("reading data...");
			while ((line = data.readLine()) != null) {
				buf.append(line + "\n");
			}

			System.out.println((buf.toString()));
			data.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("IO Error:" + e.getMessage());
		}
	}
```


----------



## Marcinek (30. Mai 2011)

Welcher Fehler tritt auf?


----------



## fl_ex (30. Mai 2011)

IO Error :/
Bin jetzt grad bissl mit dem "DJ-Project" am rumprobieren...


----------



## fl_ex (30. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt gefunden das das eigentlich mit dem JEdtitorPane ganz einfach gehen soll... Aber es funktioniert nicht...


```
package diesUndDas;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;

import javax.swing.JEditorPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class JBrowser extends JEditorPane {

	public JBrowser() throws MalformedURLException, IOException {

		setEditable(false);
		setPage(new URL("http://www.google.de"));

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) throws MalformedURLException,
			IOException {

		JFrame window = new JFrame();
		window.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		window.setSize(500, 500);

		window.add(new JBrowser());

		window.setVisible(true);

	}
}
```

Wirft die hier:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.net.UnknownHostException: [url=http://www.google.de]Google[/url]
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JEditorPane.getStream(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JEditorPane.setPage(Unknown Source)
	at diesUndDas.JBrowser.<init>(JBrowser.java:16)
	at diesUndDas.JBrowser.main(JBrowser.java:26)
```


----------



## fl_ex (30. Mai 2011)

ich glaube es liegt an den Proxy Einstellungen^^ ... Wenn ich ne HTML Datei direkt als new File() ziehe und dann toURI.toURL mache gehts..


----------

